# A Mother's Story



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

I have to share my joy with people that will understand. When my daughter was about 10, we ruined boating for her by taking her down a class two at high water. We crashed, swam and had to hike out of a canyon. The image of my 'reason for living', crying out as we swam, "I LOVE YOU MOM", has tortured me to this day. I needed stitches and our puppy ran off, (we found her later). It was a bad day. We were stupid back then and it was one of our first runs. (Canoe.)

She's now 19 and has been watching us kayak for almost 10 years, too scared to try even a ducky. That all changed this last weekend. Mostly because she was hot and wanted to get in the water, but the reason she did it is not important. She asked to rent a ducky and we spent three solid days introducing her to class II and easy class III on the Gunny and lower Taylor. She had a kick-ass time, and possibly may have become addicted in a three day span. She kept asking for bigger water. I took a million pictures of her and she's smiling ear-to-ear in each one. It was one of our happiest times ever on a family vacation and it's probably our last one together, as she's anxious to leave the nest. I'm feeling very fortunate to have had this time with her before she moves on in life.

As a parent, you always struggle with making your kids do what you like to do. After the crash, I never once pressured her to get back in, though I sure wanted her to and asked her so much I bugged the crap out of her. Imagine my excitement when she asked me. 

I'm choking with pride and joy right now, so thanks for listening. 

Anyone know where I can pick up a used ducky? :-D

Deb


----------



## WW Lush (Dec 26, 2003)

So has she been back in the water?? HOW is it going? 
Great story. I hope she continues to love it!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

get her to go boating with you more and more and then she'll want to return to the nest if she knows she can go boating with y'all


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Brought a tear tyo my eye. Thanks for sharing. I to strugle with the fact that my oldest now 12 will boat with me but not as much as i would like. sj


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks guys. I wish the same experience for you SJ. It seems like everything comes full circle when they turn 18, and begin to show maturity and understanding. They're a lot easier to get a long with too!  She is about to move to Wisconsin, but when she comes home...we're going boating!

Deb


----------



## RandyP (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey deb that's very cool as you know both my sons boat but one can take it or leave it the other one is as addicted as I am! And as you know from boating with him he is doing pretty good. I have really taken it slow with Eric because he is the more cautious of the two and i really don't want to scare him out of the sport. But then there is that fine line am I holding him back or watching out for him any way I am very happy for you and your daughter. Eric and I have had a great time hanging out on the river together! hope we can hook up with the Laramie crew again before the season ends.....January 1st with the float down Shoshone is that the end of the season?
RandyP


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

It doesn't get much better than bonding on the river, whether it's surfing Garb, scouting Velvet, swapping Gore stories, or floating on flatwater. 

Families that paddle together stay together, right?


----------



## damsel (Nov 14, 2007)

I remember my story also since I was a child. I use to go boating but not now.I am afraid of the water since that day. Thanks for sharing your story.Maybe I should try again.


----------



## Experience Bliss-Stick (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing and good luck!

I have wondered about things like that happening....

I will make sure to put that one in my parenting file!

Even though she is only 4 months old. LOL!


----------



## tea (Feb 4, 2005)

Are you serious about the ducky? I know of an Aire, with a paddle, that's in great shape and looking for a new home. Right now it's in Moab. Let me know if you're interested.


----------

